

White Paper for Viaweb: How Catalog Companies will Use the Internet (1995) - dtran
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/bugbear/how.html

======
tomelders
Surprisingly accurate, if a little short. I wonder wether todays white papers
will fare as well in the future.

